# Kingdom Come: Deliverance



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, it's not due for release until 2015, but this might be a project worth keeping your eyes open for:
Kingdom Come RPG | Dungeons and No dragons

Via: Next-Gen RPG Has No Monsters, Magic Or Minotaurs

Also, interesting to see from their blog just how difficult it is to get a game published:
http://warhorsestudios.cz/index.php?page=blog&entry=blog_027&lang=en


----------



## Bugg (Feb 6, 2018)

Well, it's only a week away now!  I'm quite excited about it but I'll probably wait a while before taking the plunge so I can see the reviews and see if there are any major issues they have to iron out.

It looks fab, though.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 6, 2018)

I pre-ordered it a looong time ago, so the price I've got is lower than the current one (decided not to cancel because of that). I know some others are concerned the emphasis on realism will mean excessive micromanagement.

However, the strong take on historical accuracy is an intriguing one, and I'm looking forward to playing it. Did post this elsewhere, but I won a Bohemian silver denar (game's set in Bohemia 1403) because of following the PR around the game.
Thaddeus the Sixth: A Denar Delivered


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 6, 2018)

Can’t wait here also, I see it won best PC game at Gamescom 2017.


----------



## Bugg (Feb 14, 2018)

So has anyone here played it yet?  The reviews have put me off for now but hopefully they'll get it sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 14, 2018)

Have started it, took me a few attempts to even escape at the start but perseverance paid off.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 15, 2018)

Also started, and I'm past the intro part of the game.

Not finished writing my own realism spiel, but for the most part it's fine. Food is not a problem (easier than Fallout 4's because there's more nuance and fewer sharp debuffs), saving is trickier but I've decided power-napping in the middle of the day is the answer. I'm getting reasonably good at swordfighting (I kicked some poncy rich boy's arse just now) but I'm the worst archer in the world.

I have read of others having bugs. Fortunately, I haven't yet (PS4 edition, for those interested).


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 15, 2018)

So @thaddeus6th you wouldn’t agree with the steam discussion that claims an easy way to make money is to gamble on the archery range?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 15, 2018)

Maybe for some, but not for me. I was having a good time dicing, but the flukey sod I was playing against got some great rolls and I only finished evens.

I've also had my first bug. Had to speak to a guard, but the dialogue didn't kick off.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Feb 27, 2018)

It's on my Steam wishlist, but I'm waiting for them to fix a few of the bugs people have reported before I buy it.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 28, 2018)

Understandable. Implementing an exit save (on their to-do list) would make things a lot better. Some of the bugs have been entertaining, though. I once got hit in combat and flew 20-30 feet into the air (no fall damage).


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 28, 2018)

I had my horse get stuck half way over a wall, I had to get off walk a little way and then whistle for it again.
A few more glitches etc.




Anyone else have a similar reaction to the wake me when it’s light dialogue?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm avoiding such videos for the time being, just in case there's incidental spoilers (and I quite like finding silly bugs myself), but have seen a few. I also parked my horse rather poorly once, and another time encountered cows trying to occupy the same co-ordinates in time and space...


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 1, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> I had my horse get stuck half way over a wall, I had to get off walk a little way and then whistle for it again.
> A few more glitches etc.
> 
> 
> ...



I've never played the game, never likely to, but that had me in tears.


----------



## monsterchic (Mar 2, 2018)

I haven't played or even ordered it, but one of my best friends is in love with the game. Definitely will check out buying it.


----------

